# Would you ride in this weather???



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in Saskatchewan...so I'm having very similar weather right now. I thought about riding today...but I guess I just didn't get around to it. I would go for it. I've gone roping in this kind of weather before, but of course, that was indoor. I'm hopefully going roping Sunday....**fingers-crossed**
If you feel brave enough, go ahead.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Indoor arena?? Key word "indoor", means there is no wind chill & it don't snow indoors.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If it wasn't snowing and it wasn't really windy, I would maybe go on a small hack. (-25 isn't all that bad unless you have freezing wind gushing into your face). Now for -40... I wouldn't ride or even go out unless I had to. Anyways it's so cold the horses should be spending their time eating and keeping their energy for heat, not for pleasure riding lol. :lol:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have very similar weather as we do - when I became my mare's owner, she was boarded at the time, so there was the advantage of an indoor (albeit small) arena. On sunny, blue sky winter days, I rode her in the outdoor arena. 
I would say that given the extreme temps, I would hold off unless there's an indoor arena - this is coming from someone not afraid of the cold, but to me, there are limits....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahaha I know.... spoiled, eh?

I have done a fair share of outdoor riding. Trailed cows 18 miles in -20C, with places of snow higher than my horses knees. I do my winter riding mostly bareback though, much more cozy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well poor girl you deserve an indoor arena, being forced to live in Saskatchewan & all.....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Silly wind and it's windyness.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm with Hidalgo. Those temps are just too _brrrr_ and it makes it very hard for me to breath, let alone my horses. Nope, they can focus on eating and staying warm in the barn. I can focus on ......well pretty much the same!:wink:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would not go riding if it really cold out


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

So glad I live away from those extremes now, but I used to ride in those cold temps!!! I grew up in northern MN and it got way down into those temps quite often in the winter. Brrr...!!! I don't miss it!!! Lol!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

But I used to ride in 0 degrees and it never bothered me or the horses


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

We are getting the same weather here too. The high is supposed to be -29 tomorrow followed by a low of -37 or something but with wind chill it will feel much colder. This is far too cold to ride in. When the wind is blowing, exposed skin freezes in something like 10 seconds or so.

We are all hunkered down waiting for this cold spell to disappear. :-(


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> But I used to ride in 0 degrees and it never bothered me or the horses


Lol, I wish there was snow all winter but it was never colder than 0. That's a very comfortable temp. for winter riding.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That's crazy! I like to think of myself as a pretty hardy rider, but I live in Georgia. Cold is 45 above zero. Really cold is below 32. Too cold to function/close school/rush to the store and buy canned food is below 20. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> But I used to ride in 0 degrees and it never bothered me or the horses


 0 is just fine, that what I was riding in last week and I worked up a bit of a sweat. This is too cold, only for the penguins.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

and polar bears lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

riding horses in cold weather makes them more frisky


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

If you fall off the ground is closer to you. And softer.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I do however like riding in the snow


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See now, I could be a meanie, stick my thumbs in my ears, wave my hands at you and shout "NEENER NEENER NEEEEENER", but I'm much nicer than that :wink:.

I can say that I likely wouldn't ride in those temps though, seeing as how we hardly ever see temps like the first one (usually only after dark) and I've _never_ seen temps like the second.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

INDOOR and HEATED, maybe....if the barn was right off the arena. And the parking lot was heated (no ice or snow) so I could just drive in & out. Otherwise......not on yer friggin life!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> The snow is now over a foot deep and the temperature today is -25C or for my American friends -14F. Tomorrow is dropping to -40 and that is the same Celsius & Fahrenheit. So much for my winter riding, I don't do those extremes. Would you?


Over a foot is vague, but -14 wouldn't keep me off my horses. Extremely deep snow could though. Long heavy trench, plenty of layers from from foot to neck. large scarf and warm cover to wear under hat. Some warm dead animal fur wrapped and tied to cover my forehead and ears. It's been 25 years, but I've done it :lol: (and they have foot warmers, etc.. today). If the horse is healthy then there shouldn't be a problem. Ice can be tricky, but I never shoe my horses, so they don't have slippery shoes to worry about and it makes it a little easier. Plus every horse I've every had always seemed to like taking rides in the cold weather. They're more active and friskier. Ready to go and up for nice trott or canter if the snows not high enough to prevent it.

But then I'm also one of the lunatics who puts on his hat and slicker and rides in pouring Spring rains in the South (those who have been here know what I'm talking about :lol. The thing that stops me the most from riding is HEAT. Nothing is going to make you and your horse cool riding at noon in 95+ degree heat with a 110+ heat index and you're crazier than me if you subject your horse to that. The biggest drawback to the South is the brutal Summers. At least 8 weeks of weather to hot to think in. Just put my horses under a big shade tree and keep a breeze or a fan blowing on them with a hose misting or sprinkling on them from above.

New plan....ride to the mountains and cooler weather (relatively) in May and then ride back in Sept. Just need to have a place to Summer over with the horses :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so opposite, I like riding in the heat, I tend to head for the water though


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd never ride in -40! Just too cold for me and my horse should better be left alone to eat and heat himself in such conditions. -25 - well, why not, done that before - with proper clothing it's not that bad. Riding just in walk, though. I quit trotting and cantering when it drops under -15.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I can barely ride in 30 degree weather let alone weather in the negatives... But I guess that just shows my Florida girl roots. I personally wouldn't ride in that weather regardless.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

nope. When I was young, I rode in any weather, but old age and a titanium rod in my left leg have made me a big wimp. I ride my rocking chair close to the fire all winter, and my horses get fat and fuzzy.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Uhm.
I'm no fair weather rider, but that is taking the micheal.

I'm pretty sure you'd be a mean horse owner if you did that xD
Coldest I ever rode in was -23oC in the school.. in a lesson.

Never, ever again. My fingers stuck in the same position.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm in the same boat OP, -40 overnight and -32 during the day with the windchill. Guess old man winter finally hit Canada!

Honestly, when it drops below -25, I don't ride at all. I even have an indoor arena! Robbie lives outside and it's just too hard on their bodies to adjust from going outside to inside to riding to going back outside. He does have 3 blankets on but I just don't want to take the chance he'll get sick if he isn't cooled off completely. I just think it's cruel to let a horse in for maybe an hour and half and tease him with the warmth then throw them back outside haha. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Even with an indoor, negative temps = days off here, for horse & human. I like my toes & fingers functional when I ride lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I used to ride in any weather down to about -25 celcius. After that, I wouldn't. That was when I had time for lots of other things, which does make a difference in preparing for the ride so you stay warm and also if I was tired afterwards and needed a nap, it didn't matter. Now -15 is about my limit. Wind doesn't usually stop me either because I ride in the bush for the most part.

The snow doesn't stop me. I have ridden in snow so deep that my feet drag in the snow on the trail  It's a blast, but a real work out for the horse.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

No no no!! Id be a sissy! Here it's gone from the 30's to the 70's about every few days. We live on the northern side of a mountain and my horses are crud with this winter wind. It's gusting around 30mph. right now, around 25 wind chill. Nope. Stoking the fireplace! This weekend, 65 and sunny, I'm waiting till then!! I'll try and send ya some warm so you can get out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Today it is -40 with an extreme wind chill warning, exposed skin will get frostbite within minutes. Had to put a scarf over my nose & mouth to go outside to do chores. Horses are totally fine, icicles on their eyelashes (that's how you tell it's too cold too ride!) and quite happy about getting extra hay.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Today it is -40 with an extreme wind chill warning, exposed skin will get frostbite within minutes. Had to put a scarf over my nose & mouth to go outside to do chores. Horses are totally fine, icicles on their eyelashes (that's how you tell it's too cold too ride!) and quite happy about getting extra hay.


 
Always loved warming my hands under the mane after having to get cold hands getting the hay in the bin. 
Then after the hands got warm the gloves went back on. 
Wonderful how it always stays so warm under their mane, but taking into account what their body temperature is it's to be expected.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> That's crazy! I like to think of myself as a pretty hardy rider, but I live in Georgia. Cold is 45 above zero. Really cold is below 32. Too cold to function/close school/rush to the store and buy canned food is below 20. :lol:


That's too funny! But realistic, I'm sure, in Georgia! When it's 45 here, mom's have a hard time getting their boys to wear more than a sweatshirt to school!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmmm NOPE, by the time I managed to get enough layers on to face the -26*c temps out there, I needed a rest before doing my chores:lol:

I have no indoor, and it's just to cold for this old woman to ride, brrrrrr.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

GH, what's the average winter temp in your area?


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

-50 here tonight with windchill. No riding for us right now, we value our horses too much!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> That's too funny! But realistic, I'm sure, in Georgia! When it's 45 here, mom's have a hard time getting their boys to wear more than a sweatshirt to school!


I'm in SC lowcountry and if it's in the 40's my son will go to school in a pullover sweater. If I'm lucky he'll have something on under it, but not likely.
Tomorrow will be in the 50's, so he'll probably put on a light flannel (which for a change is about right). We did have the temp drop into the 20's last month (but warmed to the 30's by afternoon) and we loved both days :lol:. Horses were frisky and we had a good excuse to where the heavy coats.

I will confess that picking hoofs and tacking up is not much fun in the cold, but there always has to be some price to pay.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

wear not where ) (I know the difference but my fingers don't)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I want your weather I don't care wear/where that may be, lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

waresbear said:


> GH, what's the average winter temp in your area?



Somewhere between brrrrr and OMG


JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec-9°c-6°c0°c11°c18°c23°c26°c25°c21°c12°c1°c-6°c-20°c-17°c-11°c-3°c3°c9°c11°c10°c5°c-2°c-10°c-18°c

There you go there are the averages, but we have a bunch of days in the -20's, and some -30's and tomorrow will be down to -40 they tell us


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> wear not where ) (I know the difference but my fingers don't)


No worries - I should have typed "mothers" instead of "mom's".... 
It's been a long, hard snowy day....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Somewhere between brrrrr and OMG
> 
> 
> JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec-9°c-6°c0°c11°c18°c23°c26°c25°c21°c12°c1°c-6°c-20°c-17°c-11°c-3°c3°c9°c11°c10°c5°c-2°c-10°c-18°c
> ...


 I see far too many of "-" of these in those averages! No wonder why my mother didn't want to go to her reunion in North Battleford.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I want your weather I don't care wear/where that may be, lol!


I've done a lot of laughing since I moved here. I hear them say it's freezing out and it's almost 40. One year I tallied up all the days that I though would qualify as cold. Didn't have to actually be freezing, but needed to be weather I wanted a good coat for (low 40's at the highest and below). The cold weather here comes in small doses. Started adding up the days in late Nov (one day in the low 40's) and stopped in March. 32 days. If we throw out the days that didn't get below 40 is was less then 20 days. Of course they were stretched out over close to 4 months. First frost was in the first week of Dec. There are more days in the 60's than in the 40's and it even gets up to 80 at times.

To be honest this area is wonderful from Sept - April/May. But June -August (expecially July and August) are brutally hot (heat index can get over 110) and that's when I don't ride much. Bugs get you in the early morning and evening and the heat gets you from 1000 - 1800. Humidity so high your sweat won't evaporate if there's not a breeze. So many blood suckers (and such a variety too) that each individual bug has to get a permit restricting what it can attack, otherwise one person or animal might get completely overwhelmed and become nothing but a dry husk.

Ok, perhaps the bugs don't need the permits :lol:, but it does get brutal.
Still, 9 months of weather that I can ride in (it never gets so cold here that I would even hesitate) isn't too bad. And I enjoy letting the horses play in part of the pond and sitting in the shade hosing them with water is fun too.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

110 is wicked hot, you need to be around water at that temperature.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday here, 20 degrees and snow on the ground. Today 52 & thunderstorm. Indiana has some bi-polar weather going on. Wish it would just decide one way or the other, I'm sick of the freeze then thaw muddy mess over & over.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Quit complaining Ms Indoor Arena.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry...a little :wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm.....I sense a lack of sincerity in that statement. :wink:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> 110 is wicked hot, you need to be around water at that temperature.


The 110 is the heat index and is because of the water. The actual tempertures will run from 90 - 100, but the humidity makes it feel like it's hotter. Summer's version of wind chill :lol:, but in the other direction.

Lot of water (rivers, streams, lakes), but the state is technically in a drought because of very little rain for the last few years. I'm lucky to have enough acreage to be able to rotate the grazing over 3 areas so that each area has plenty of recovery time even with the small amount of rain. Without rain that heat is rough on the grass. In Winter, after most of the grass has dried, I turn them lose in the orchard to eat down all the tall dead grass and give the pastures a long break, so they'll be in good shape for Spring. The orchard is 7 acres and the upper woods is another 3 so it holds up pretty well for the 3-4 months I have them on it.

Another advantage down here....being able to graze all year.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you have it hot and we have it snowy and cold


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

:lol:In my old age I ride when the weather is not to hot and not to cold


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I'll confess that at 55 I throw in the towel when the heat index reaches 100 (it's the humidity that kills me, not the temp), but I like to say it's all for the horses' sake  (not completely untrue ) 
I can still do cold, because I can dress and keep warm. But I'm sure the day will come when won't be able to stay warm and need heaters.
Just hope it's after I'm so old that I can't saddle them )


----------

